# Is water conditioner necessary?



## BettiBetta (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi we have well water and the well is very deep. It is over 300 ft deep.
I tested the tap water and it is zero ppm for ammonia, nitrites and nitrogen. Ph is around 7.6-7.8. Zero chlorine and chloramines. Do I really need to add condtioner to my fish's water?


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Well--water conditioner sure wouldn't hurt. It would help remove some of the heavy metals that may be in your water as well.


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

I have well water also and it is hard water my pump is far down to but it is still hard water we have a water softener but that is not real soft water all that is doing is adding salt or whatever i was reading on google somewhere that it's not real soft water like RO water anyway if i try to breed bettas in my well water some wont do it i have to soften the water up plus IAL and tap water conditioner and then they spawn every time


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I have well water that is liquid rock and I never use dechlorinator. On several of my CT's not spawned in my water- I will use rainwater that has steeped in native oak leaf to help keep the rays from dropping/eroding.
I have successful spawns by using both steeped OL rainwater and my hard well water straight from the tap no conditioners added. I have seen no difference in growth and development of the fry and the CT fry that are raised in my hard well water will adapt and I don't have any problems with rays eroding like I do with the CT's that are spawned/reared with softer water
IMO/E the less chemical additives the better..but adding conditioners especially when heavy metals are present could benefit the fish.
Some fish will show a itchy type behavior in water that contains heavy metals until they adjust in my experience.


----------



## BettiBetta (Jun 28, 2010)

Our water isn't hard and we don't use a water softener.
Not planning on breeding bettas just having them for pets.
What are the signs of itchiness? Like rubbing themselves against their ornament?
Flashing?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Flashing, rubbing, shimming, twitching are signs of itchy water and sign of parasites, when that behavior stops or is infrequent it could be the water, if is its severe or non-stop it may be parasites.


----------

